# Um dia na Beira Litoral



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 23:56)

kimcarvalho disse:


> LUPER por aqui!????  Fazia-te na Serra da Estrela atolado lá numa estrada qualquer , ainda à pouco ouvi no rário que esvam lá um grupo de carros à espera dos limpa neves, e pensei logo para com os meus botões, lá está o nosso LUPER todo feliz!



Tive compromissos e não me pude esticar muito hoje, mas deixo aqui uma fotos da visita


----------



## tozequio (9 Dez 2006 às 00:26)

Fotos muito variadas, bom apanhado  

Onde foram tiradas as fotos com aquela pequena acumulação de neve, presumo que no Caramulo a 750/800 metros, não?


----------



## LUPER (9 Dez 2006 às 00:35)

tozequio disse:


> Fotos muito variadas, bom apanhado
> 
> Onde foram tiradas as fotos com aquela pequena acumulação de neve, presumo que no Caramulo a 750/800 metros, não?



Exacto foi mais ou menos nessa cota, mas de tarde deve ter acumulado bem, o frio tava a chegar quando lá fui  , isto foi tudo antes do almoço. Gosto daquela celula na zona de Agueda, era poderosa


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 01:38)

Mto fixes essas fotos Luper aquela da arvore ta mto bem apanhada a da célula já me disseste que granizou forte e feio gostava de ter apanhado uma dessas hoje por aqui mas nada fica para a próxima


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 02:03)

O caramulo nesta altura do ano é também bonito! E com neve então  , já dava para fazer 3 bolitas! 
A célula deve ter deixado marca por onde passou certamente.


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 15:37)

Bom registo


----------

